# What browser is everyone using?



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

Just curious to see what browser everyone is using and how they like it. The stock one is excessively "meh." I tried the stock one on the Xoom today and liked it, but not sure if I have access to it.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Dolphin Browser HD 6.2.0


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

jpierson said:


> Dolphin Browser HD 6.2.0


I installed that, I'm looking for a way to import my Chrome bookmarks now.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Boat (full one, not mini).

Playing w/Firefox nightlies, but last one didn't reflow text on zoom change. Can sync FF bookmarks from PC.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

Using Chrome. Need to try and synch bookmarks with my desktop somehow.

Tried to download boat browser but in the market it says device not compatible any ideas why ?


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

I would adore Dolphin if I could actually delete a bookmark. Long pressing does nothing for some reason.

Well apparently I figured it out, you have to go into the little quick links thing or whatever. Doing it on the side thing does nothing. Strange.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Opera Mobile


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

lee634 said:


> Using Chrome.


How are you using Chrome?


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Opera Mobile


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Storm said:


> How are you using Chrome?


Think he means the default browser?


----------



## 3LitttleDroids (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolphin Browser HD 6.2.0 for the gestures.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Miren Browser here


----------



## stevea1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolphin HD and gestures are great once setup. Really easy to jump to favourite sites and enable and disables features,


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm liking Dolphin, just wish there was a way to import your Chrome bookmarks and keep folders.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Use the Bookmarks to SD plugin, it works with chrome bookmarks


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> Use the Bookmarks to SD plugin, it works with chrome bookmarks


I tried it, everytime I hit synv it says "successful" but I don't get any bookmarks in Dolphin. How did you get it to work?

Boom, got it. Exported Chrome and threw it in the folder where it kept other import options. Syncing didn't work, but this did. Awesome.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Another Opera Mobile user here.


----------



## gaz31 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dolphin Browser HD 7.0.0


----------



## cboone (Sep 13, 2011)

maxthon v1.4 (tablet version)


----------



## soricon (Oct 14, 2011)

Dolphin HD 7


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

firefox beta XP


----------



## vudu (Sep 23, 2011)

For you opera mobile users, are you finding that JavaScript doesn't work on some sites? For example, if I go to amazon, my account, and select the apps and devices, it will say JavaScript needs to be on. Going into opera:config, JavaScript is enabled.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

vudu said:


> For you opera mobile users, are you finding that JavaScript doesn't work on some sites? For example, if I go to amazon, my account, and select the apps and devices, it will say JavaScript needs to be on. Going into opera:config, JavaScript is enabled.


Opera is a browser you use for the fluidity, not really compatibility since everything out there anymore assumes you're using something webkit based. I've ran into a small number of sites that dont work properly, for example anything with the disquss message system (Engadget, for example). Its not a deal breaker for me, but it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

use chromemarks to sync bookmarks


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 17, 2011)

I used Opera too. I just find it is the smoothest experience. But i do have Dolphin just in case.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Firefox cause I'm using Sync.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dolphin HD 7...


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

I sort of synched my chrome bookmarks. I exported my chrome bookmarks to HTML, emailed it to myself and then opened it in Dolphin. I manually created all the necessary folders in Dolphin and then opened my emailed bookmarks. Long touch on each link and save as bookmark in one of your folders, no need to open each page. It doesn't take too long and saves them with the proper names.(I tend to rename my bookmarks)

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## vudu (Sep 23, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Opera is a browser you use for the fluidity, not really compatibility since everything out there anymore assumes you're using something webkit based. I've ran into a small number of sites that dont work properly, for example anything with the disquss message system (Engadget, for example). Its not a deal breaker for me, but it is something to keep in mind.


interesting I didn't realize that was the case. The I'll play around with dolphin to see which one I like better. Opera is fast but I prefer not to have to switch browsers to use different sites.


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

Opera. It's what I use on my Laptop, too. Both the tablet and PC versions are, IMHO, the best of their respective platform.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

vudu said:


> interesting I didn't realize that was the case. The I'll play around with dolphin to see which one I like better. Opera is fast but I prefer not to have to switch browsers to use different sites.


It really shouldnt be the case, Opera strives for 100% compatibility with web standards but there's not much they can do regarding lazy web developers. Switching the user agent from tablet to desktop helps a little, but if you want compatibility then for now Dolphin might be your best bet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> It really shouldnt be the case, Opera strives for 100% compatibility with web standards but there's not much they can do regarding lazy web developers. Switching the user agent from tablet to desktop helps a little, but if you want compatibility then for now Dolphin might be your best bet.


Yeah, generally if a site doesn't work, it's not the fault of Opera, it's the fault of the site. In the case of amazon, i can assure you it's their fault. I mean I found a case recently where amazon didnt load jquery at all on a page! Like the whole page wouldnt function because they didn't load the needed library. I think there isn't one person that works at amazon that knows how to use javascript.

Opera actually has a large file of javascript "hacks" it must do for sites that people report as broken or unruly (or ones they find themselves). I think it's under /data/app/opera.folder.name on android and under your user folder on any other os. But anyways, it's a huge file of javascript workarounds for sites with developers that can't hack together code to save their lives.

Back before companies started caring more about standards...opera used to have issues all the time. Thankfully, most of that is now over with IE6 in the past and IE (usually) following (most) standards now. If you're a long time opera user, you always have a backup browser when someone breaks and wont work at all, sadly, lol.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I enjoy the firefox beta. works real well


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Currently have Firefox installed, but am using Miren. Used Dolphin for the longest time. Will have to try 7


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Opera mobile is awesome on the touchpad. Scrolling is so smooth just like on iPad. Dolphin is also good, especially with the ad-ons, but scrolling can be jittery sometimes.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

"Storm said:


> How are you using Chrome?


In the market it says browser launcher (chrome) I presumed that's what it was


----------



## krusty32 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good old firefox here.Sync well with computer and works best with IP camera.


----------



## smokenbiskits (Oct 6, 2011)

Opera

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Seriously try Boat Browser


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

Miren Browser.

It is the only one that able to stream webinar.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

using the default browser. cant wait to use the updated default browser. also the default browser is not chrome. ;-)


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

any browser gets higher performance with flash ?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MaK said:


> any browser gets higher performance with flash ?


Browser has little to do with flash. It's just a wrapper for flash content. Flash controls flash performance, not the browser.


----------



## gerardpuducul (Oct 24, 2011)

hi all specially for those using opera mobile.

I don't understand how you can use it. For me, the top bar auto hide and after i don't success to make it reappear!!

Where is the tips?

Thanks


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Browser has little to do with flash. It's just a wrapper for flash content. Flash controls flash performance, not the browser.


Does someone know how to tweak flashplayer a little bit ? Or It will get better with the next releases ?

(OC seems to have a very limited effect with flashplayer)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gerardpuducul said:


> For me, the top bar auto hide and after i don't success to make it reappear!!


I am guessing English is not your first language? Could you try explaining what you were trying to say again?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MaK said:


> Does someone know how to tweak flashplayer a little bit ? Or It will get better with the next releases ?
> 
> (OC seems to have a very limited effect with flashplayer)


Yell at adobe for making such an abomination and releasing it upon the world?









Flash and performance are kind of oxymorons. Flash was never that non cpu % hungry on desktops until they start using the GPU to offload the mess they threw on the CPU. Just have to wait until the touchpad cm version improves. However anything else you're doing cpu wise while watching flash will slow it down a bit.


----------



## gerardpuducul (Oct 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> I am guessing English is not your first language? Could you try explaining what you were trying to say again?


oh sh..t...... My english is so bad!!!






























I want to explain that the top bar (where there is the url and the google search) hide itself after my first browsing and after it never appear again so i can't tape any adress or search.

So is there a tips to make it come back?

Thanks ........................and sorry for my english


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gerardpuducul said:


> oh sh..t...... My english is so bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had the status bar dissapear totally. Normally, unchecking show status bar in the options just keeps it from showing when you scroll the page.

I would delete all application data under application settings in cyanogen or uninstall and reinstall Opera if that does not work. Whatever caused your issue is not normal.


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Flash and performance are kind of oxymorons.


Yep, so true...

My goal is to get a 480/720p youtube video played smoothly. But with flash It's slow, with the YT application It's always "buffering video" without any reasons.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MaK said:


> Yep, so true...
> 
> My goal is to get a 480/720p youtube video played smoothly. But with flash It's slow, with the YT application It's always "buffering video" without any reasons.


Sounds about right, lol. If you ever used flash video on a linux desktop client, it's not much better, though it's improved *sorta*


----------



## gerardpuducul (Oct 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> I've never had the status bar dissapear totally. Normally, unchecking show status bar in the options just keeps it from showing when you scroll the page.
> 
> I would delete all application data under application settings in cyanogen or uninstall and reinstall Opera if that does not work. Whatever caused your issue is not normal.


Ok i will try that!!

could you give a link to download a compatible version of opera mobile for touchpad please? Because on the market i can't download it because it said that my device is not compatible.

I don't remenber where i had download my curent installed version.

thanks


----------



## D4RkNIKON (Oct 24, 2011)

I am using dolphin HD and I was wondering if there was a way to change the browser colors. I have a blue Honeycomb theme and I don't know how I feel about dolphin being green. It's not a huge deal but I am the aesthetic type.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gerardpuducul said:


> Ok i will try that!!
> 
> could you give a link to download a compatible version of opera mobile for touchpad please? Because on the market i can't download it because it said that my device is not compatible.
> 
> ...


Opera has it on their site: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?sub=++++&id=34087&location=360&nothanks=yes


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

D4RkNIKON said:


> I am using dolphin HD and I was wondering if there was a way to change the browser colors. I have a blue Honeycomb theme and I don't know how I feel about dolphin being green. It's not a huge deal but I am the aesthetic type.


Images are located in the apk for the app.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

D4RkNIKON said:


> I am using dolphin HD and I was wondering if there was a way to change the browser colors. I have a blue Honeycomb theme and I don't know how I feel about dolphin being green. It's not a huge deal but I am the aesthetic type.


Yup. Look for Dolphin themes in the market. Once installed, you can change themes in settings.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dolphin HD 7 and Firefox.

I think Dolphin gives the best interface and performance but Firefox has the ability to sync to my desktop Firefox so my bookmarks are identical - a handy feature which makes life easier.


----------



## atapia984 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tried them all and Maxthon Tablet is the one for me.

Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## desifun (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there,

Can someone plz share the apk file for the dolphin HD 7 version?

Thanks


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

desifun said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone plz share the apk file for the dolphin HD 7 version?
> 
> Thanks


You can get it from getjar.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Everyone using dolphin browser should read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1319529


----------

